# Okar vd Salztal-Höhe x Tarnoki-Felvigyazo Ratta



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Breeding and Training in one hand.
We know what we breed and we train what we 
breed
http://www.k9imports.com

Our O litter is another focused and a huge pedigree combination of the top European workings lines that are sought after. This will be the 1st time this combination will be in the USA. 5 males and 1 female whelped on 9/11. Both Ratta and Okar are working titled, temperament tested, show and breed surveyed, and hip certified. The litter is SV registered under the von Tajgetosz name and microchipped. No line breeding in this litter.

The sire is SG Hutch vom dunklen Zwinger son, V KK1 Okar von der Salztal-Höhe SCHH3 FH1 working line male from Germany. HD/ED normal. Okar is one of the stud dogs for the strong and well known working line kennel vom Salztalblick under the direction of Willi Mueller. His line breeding is:

 3 – 5 V Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft
 2 – 4 V Yoschy von der Döllenwiese
 3 – 5 SG Mona von der Döllenwiese

The dam is V Vito vom Waldwinkel daughter KK1 Tarnoki-Felvigyazo Ratta HPO1, a1. Ratta is a Tina von den Wolfen daughter (V Falk von der Wolfen daughter; same pedigree, different litter to V rated Falko vom Wolfsblick Sch 3). Vito vom Waldwinkel who many consider to be the best son of WUSV Seiger Tom van't Leefdaalhof, producing dogs to the BSP and WUSV. Vito is known for producing strong working ability, as exhibited by his progeny at the top level of the sport in the present time.

4 – 5 V Harro aus der Lechrainstadt

Evaluation and selection is being done by Gabor Szilasi. Over 40 years of proven military, certified, consistent, hands on, documented experience in selection, training and working dogs from a puppy to World Level with handler, owner trained dogs.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Puppies arrived.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/manag...N/von-Tajgetosz-German-Shepherds/225575823753

If not, here is the link that we took this AM.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZjfjcvq4OQ


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Updated vid.

2 males for work available.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v8rqkbLDi0


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5XCNn9WzCM

Updated vids. Hunt, grip and search. Crate training.
Tested inside and outside house, etc. 

Balanced puppies (yes - they stop biting.. )

Sable male available for work.

Updated head shots on site.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GREAT looking pups but, DAMN! Dontcha think you could buy that fella a new hoodie?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob,

Bought one that afternoon (we retired the GAP one after the N and O litters  ) and within the next time, holes and tears again.......

Wanted to show that they do bite and re-arrange clothes, not just post about it 

The sable is crazy strong


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Figured so....and it does work!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

new hoodie and individual work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpSUcFL6TBU


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I love that sable pup!
He has the attitude that "I'f your gonna take the ball away then I'll just take another piece of your hoodie."
I like the black's willingness to come back to the game with the trainer. 
I know some want more independence but I like a dog that is more willing to work with it's handler. I don't believe that has to take away from the character of a serious dog.


----------

